# Arrows stuck in new gledel target



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

Has anyone else had problems with pulling arrows out of their gledel 3d buck targets? I can assure you its not BC I'm a wimp, it is literally almost impossible. 2 grown men can grab one arrow, lay the buck down and pull like hell and maybe get it to budge. I generally practice at about 35 yards, pull back 70lbs and use field tips. I applied bar soap to my arrows, if it did anything it was very little difference.


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

Unless I forget the arrow lube and my rubber grip I typically don't have a problem. Or the one time I thought it would be a good idea to lube the whole arrow. Couldn't get that one.


----------



## old professor (Oct 26, 2008)

Spray or wipe the arrows with WP40 before you shoot the target and they will pull out much easier.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

old professor said:


> Spray or wipe the arrows with WP40 before you shoot the target and they will pull out much easier.


Then:
A large kitchen jar lid grip can help...make sure to grip right at the entrance point, not way up the shaft.


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks for the advice. I will shoot tomorrow if this freakin wind dies down...


----------



## lasec17 (Jan 9, 2007)

Whatever u spray your arrows with make sure it is non scent. Or your whole case is going to smell.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Just lightly coat the tip of the arrow, maybe 6", with cheap old bar soap and use a rubber grip. A hard yank gets the arrow started then the rest follows so start right where the shaft meets the target.


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

Also try the twist and pull method, try to twist the arrow, grabbing the shaft right at the target and pull. It breaks the surface tension of the 3D animal and allows for easier removal. Use that method all the time at IBO and ASA shoots and works flawlessly with less effort.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

Are you shooting the correct diameter field point for your arrow?


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

I know some people (myself included) take a PVC pipe and seal one end and use as a quiver. Fill the PVC pipe with a bout 8 inches of powder graphite. Dip the arrows in before shooting and it will pull easier and won't leave a alarming odor on the arrow or bow case.

Good Luck!

Ganzer


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Arrow lube


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Camo1 (Oct 22, 2011)

I have this same problem because my crossbow bolt will embed itself to the fletching and its nearly impossible to pull out.

Solution.

Go to a cement surface like a patio of drive way carrying the foam deer with arrow inside

Rotate the deer so that the tip of the arrow is pressing into the cement.

Then push down on the deer until it travels down the arrow and lays flat against the cement.

This should get the arrow/bolt far enough out of the deer that it's now easy to pull out.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

I just dip the tip of my arrows in a jar of Vaseline and they come out much easier. Only put a small amount on the field point.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Camo arrows are notorious for getting stuck in 3D targets....not sure if that is what you are using or not.


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

Just got a Block Black target, hope I don't have the same trouble will find out soon


----------



## Big_Holla (Jan 4, 2011)

Twist to the right before pulling (righty tighty so your field tip doesn't come loose)


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Try one of these.
http://www.ddarchery.com/


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Try one of these.
> http://www.ddarchery.com/


Good grief $40 just to pull an arrow... time to find a new target.


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

Use a bag! No issuses.


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

Here is a tip for anyone that has access to used packaging (saran wrap used to hold boxes in place on a pallet) I pickup burlap bags from the feed store $1 each, jam them full of this wrap and sew the end shut with week wacker string, tie the bag(s) between two trees or poles works great for field tips but not broad heads they zip right through.


----------

